# Ladykiller in a Bind erscheint als erstes Uncut-Sexgame bei Steam



## MichaelBonke (5. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ladykiller in a Bind erscheint als erstes Uncut-Sexgame bei Steam* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ladykiller in a Bind erscheint als erstes Uncut-Sexgame bei Steam


----------



## Kellykiller (5. Januar 2017)

Hab gestern Kindred spirit on the Roof durchgespielt. Hatte am Ende doch etwas Pipi in den Augen ^^. Ist das so ein Ähnliches Spiel? Wo Sex eigentlich nebensächlich ist und eher Story und Figuren im Mittelpunkt stehen?


----------



## Desotho (5. Januar 2017)

Kellykiller schrieb:


> Hab gestern Kindred spirit on the Roof durchgespielt. Hatte am Ende doch etwas Pipi in den Augen ^^. Ist das so ein Ähnliches Spiel? Wo Sex eigentlich nebensächlich ist und eher Story und Figuren im Mittelpunkt stehen?



Es ist offenbar auch eine Visual Novel und scheint zumindest ganz ok zu sein:
http://www.polygon.com/2016/10/20/13339742/ladykiller-in-a-bind-review


Ansonsten kann ich z.B. KiraKira empfehlen, das es allerdings nicht auf Steam gibt.

Wenn Du einfach nur eine richtig gute VN suchst, dann hol dir Planetarian oder Steins;Gate (gibt es auf Steam)


----------



## Kellykiller (5. Januar 2017)

Desotho schrieb:


> Es ist offenbar auch eine Visual Novel und scheint zumindest ganz ok zu sein:
> http://www.polygon.com/2016/10/20/13339742/ladykiller-in-a-bind-review
> 
> 
> ...




Danke. Werd ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Denis10 (5. Januar 2017)

Warum müssen Spiele aus diesem Genre immer im Manga Stil sein, gibt es da wirklich nichts westlich wirkendes ?


----------



## Desotho (5. Januar 2017)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Warum müssen Spiele aus diesem Genre immer im Manga Stil sein, gibt es da wirklich nichts westlich wirkendes ?



Es ist ein Nischengenre. Die meisten Spiele stammen aus Asien und ich denke die Leute erwarten den Stil auch.


Schau dir mal "Leviathan: The Last Day of the Decade" (gibt es auf Steam) an, das ist eventuell mehr dein Ding.
Eventuell auch noch "The House in Fata Morgana".


----------



## aliman91 (5. Januar 2017)

Erotische Spiele könnte ich mir auch so im Stile der Telltale Spiele vorstellen! Schließe mich da ganz Denis10 an. Ich will diesen ganzen Manga Kram nicht. 
Vielleicht kommt jetzt dadurch ja mal ein bisschen mehr Schwung in diese Niesche und macht es auch für westliche Entwickler interessant!

Möchte auch mal eine romantische Geschichte mit ein wenig Erotik spielen ohne zu viel Kitsch. Glaube nicht das ich der einzige Mann bin der sowas gerne mal zocken würde.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Januar 2017)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Erotische Spiele könnte ich mir auch so im Stile der Telltale Spiele vorstellen! Schließe mich da ganz Denis10 an. Ich will diesen ganzen Manga Kram nicht.
> Vielleicht kommt jetzt dadurch ja mal ein bisschen mehr Schwung in diese Niesche und macht es auch für westliche Entwickler interessant!
> 
> Möchte auch mal eine romantische Geschichte mit ein wenig Erotik spielen ohne zu viel Kitsch. Glaube nicht das ich der einzige Mann bin der sowas gerne mal zocken würde.



Interessant wäre das sicherlich, nur wirst du das als absoluter Indie oder über ein Erotikportal machen müssen, kein "normaler" Publisher im Westen würde sich trauen so etwas zu bringen, anders als bei Romanen oder Comics und selbst Filmen. 

Es gibt ja auch durchaus westliche "Erotikspiele", nur das sind halt tatsächlich meist mehr oder minder "richtige" (sprich schrottiges Gameplay, oder a la Wimmelbild) Spiele, zumeist mit 3D Rendergrafik und über die Webseite zu spielen (und meist (leider) Hardcore). Da gibt es viele "Adult"-Seiten, die sowas bieten, google mal nach "The Bitcher".


----------



## Ein-Freund (5. Januar 2017)

mhm also ganz unzensiert mir scheint es wurden einige männliche Charakter in Frauen umgewandelt um Homosexualität zu umgehen oder die Hälfte sind Transexuelle oder die Zeichner können keine weiblichen Gesichter Zeichnen.
Nochmal die einzige wohl auf Anhieb gewollte Frau angesehen ist wohl schlecht im Gesichter zeichnen


----------



## linktheminstrel (5. Januar 2017)

ist es wirklich ein hardcore-sex-game oder doch wieder sowas wie kindret spirits, welches ja schon letztes jahr von euch fälschlicherweise als solches bezeichnet wurde?


----------



## Wamboland (5. Januar 2017)

Ich finde den Schritt auf jeden Fall mal gut - wenn es Erwachsene Gewalttitel gibt, dann sollte es auch solche Spiele geben. Mein Genre ist es aber nicht.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (6. Januar 2017)

Finde ich auch mal vernünftig den Schritt, Gewalt und andere Sachen sind ja auf Steam auch verfügbar. Und mit Sex Sells wird da ja auch herumgeworfen bis zum geht nicht mehr. Aber so sind die Amis ja gerne, prüde bist zum umfallen, wenn es um richtigen Sex geht. Zumindest im öffentlichen Auftreten, ich liebe ja solche bigotterie


----------



## Tusedo (6. Januar 2017)

Egal welchen Artikel man auf GS liest, es stellen sich einem die Nackenhaare. Werden eigentlich hier noch Texte quer gelesen? Das Niveau der Rechtschreibung ist einfach mittlerweile unterirdisch. 

Zitat : Den Anfang macht in wenigen Ladykiller in a Bind. 

Wie kann man so einen Satz verhunzen?

Vielleicht sollte man den Schreiberlingen hier erstmal das Grundwerkzeug lehren?

In diesem Sinne.............


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (6. Januar 2017)

Tusedo schrieb:


> Egal welchen Artikel man auf GS liest,



Wieso GS ? Gamestar ? Ich stehe jetzt auf dem Schlauch.



Tusedo schrieb:


> es stellen sich einem die Nackenhaare. Werden eigentlich hier noch Texte quer gelesen? Das Niveau der Rechtschreibung ist einfach mittlerweile unterirdisch.
> 
> Zitat : Den Anfang macht in wenigen Ladykiller in a Bind.
> 
> ...



Ich vermute mal, dass da nur ein Wort fehlt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Januar 2017)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Wieso GS ? Gamestar ? Ich stehe jetzt auf dem Schlauch.


Hats sich wohl im falschen Forum verirrt. Zur Pöbel-Diskussionsplattform
hätte er links abbiegen müssen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Januar 2017)

Tusedo schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne.............



.......machste die Biege Fliege 
der Ton macht nämlich die Musik.


----------



## Wamboland (12. Januar 2017)

Das es nicht mehr als das sein würde war ja klar, aber immerhin mal ein ungeschnittenes VN Game. Vermutlich war das auch möglich weil die Frauen nicht wie 10 jährige aussehen (zumindest die im Video nicht). Das ist denke ich im Westen das größte Problem ^^
Vielleicht macht sich Valve ja mal die Mühe einer gescheiten Alterskontrolle, dann könnte man auch alle Spiele erwerben und müsste sich nicht um die Schnitte usw. kümmern.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Januar 2017)

Viel Lärm um wenig...


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. Januar 2017)

Schade, ich hatte mich doch so auf ..... gefreut. 

Aber im ernst, da wurde wieder Wirbel gemacht  und am Ende ist es doch eher harmlos.
Als VN ist es sehr gut (für mich zumindest) und die Geschichte ist auch gut erzählt. Wer also Kindred Spirit Of The Roof mag, kann da auch nicht viel falsch machen.
Und richtet sich halt deutlich an Erwachsene. Andere die auf den schnellen Fap hoffen, werden wohl arg enttäuscht werden.


----------



## Crysisheld (12. Januar 2017)

Gäääääääääähhhnnn langweilig und sooo der Skandal. Was wäre denn dann ""Radiator 2""  für den Papst???? 

Skandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalll


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Januar 2017)

Das ist doch Kinderkram, wenn man z.B. sieht, was es in dem Bereich für andere Spiele gibt.


----------



## Desotho (12. Januar 2017)

Mir wäre es lieber, wenn ihr mal eine richtig geile Visual Novel wie Steins;Gate oder Planetarian vorstellen würdet.
Sowas kommt bei euch nur wenn es mal wieder den "Sexskandal" auf Steam gibt. Das ist ein wenig Schade, denn euer Video ist an sich gut gemacht.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Januar 2017)

Desotho schrieb:


> Mir wäre es lieber, wenn ihr mal eine richtig geile Visual Novel wie Steins;Gate oder Planetarian vorstellen würdet.


Das ist halt ziemliche Nische, noch mehr als Comics...^^
Für solche Titel gibt es dann auch gute andere Seiten wie jpgames.de, die sich dann auch thematisch damit besser auskennen.

Planetarian halte ich übrigens für überbewertet, die Story wirkt ein wenig zu 80er oder 90er auf mich, nett, mehr aber auch nicht. Dafür schön kurz und an einem langen Abend zu schaffen. 

Und SteinsGate ist ziemlich schwere Kost (wenn auch genial), nicht nur von der enormen Länge her (als Buch wäre das ein echt schwerer Wälzer) sondern auch von seiner Fantasy-Wissenschaft über Zeitreisen und Co. wo das doch teilw. ziemlich in theoretische Tiefen geht und somit auch ziemlich trocken ist, ein Sheldon Cooper hätte da seinen Spaß, mir ist das einfach zu viel gewesen. Allerdings ist der Rest der Story ziemlich cool, wobei ich jedoch nicht durch bin.


----------



## Desotho (13. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Planetarian halte ich übrigens für überbewertet, die Story wirkt ein wenig zu 80er oder 90er auf mich, nett, mehr aber auch nicht. Dafür schön kurz und an einem langen Abend zu schaffen.



Es muss ja nicht jedem alles gefallen -Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich finde die Charaktere und die Athmosphere großartig. Es ist zwar eine kleine Geschichte aber der "Twist" am Ende war in seiner Einfachheit für mich toll.
Und durch die kurze Dauer meiner Ansicht nach ein guter Einstieg ins Genre.


----------



## AlBundyFan (13. Januar 2017)

ich würde "visual novels" nicht als spiel bezeichnen - das ist ein interaktiver comic oder buch.
spielen tut man da meiner meinung nach nichts...zumindest nicht bei denen, die ich mal ausprobiert habe.

meiner meinung nach würde sowas besser auf ein portal passen das bücher bespricht.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Januar 2017)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> ich würde "visual novels" nicht als spiel bezeichnen - das ist ein interaktiver comic oder buch.
> spielen tut man da meiner meinung nach nichts...zumindest nicht bei denen, die ich mal ausprobiert habe.
> 
> meiner meinung nach würde sowas besser auf ein portal passen das bücher bespricht.


Ist doch scheißegal, ob du das als Spiel bezeichnest oder nicht. Wenn dich das Thema nicht interessiert, dann ignoriere es  einfach.


----------



## Desotho (13. Januar 2017)

Dann sind Telltale Spiele auch keine Spiele. Und Walking-Simulatoren erst recht nicht. Und warum gab es dann News zu Pokémon Go hier?


----------



## AlBundyFan (16. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ist doch scheißegal, ob du das als Spiel bezeichnest oder nicht. Wenn dich das Thema nicht interessiert, dann ignoriere es  einfach.



das hier ist ein forum - die einzige funktion eines forums ist es für unwichtige personen wie dich oder mich unwichtige ansichten, die niemanden tangieren, hinzuschreiben.
mein posting hat damit genausoviel berechtigung wie jedes andere ... und genausoviel relevanz: nämlich null.

außerdem habe ich mit keinem wort gesagt, daß mich das thema nicht interessiert.


----------

